# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS

## linhpi24h

Tiếp theo sau phiên bản GTX 980 kỉ niệm 20 năm tham gia thị trường card đồ họa, ASUS tiếp tục ra mắt thêm một chiếc card đồ họa GTX 970 mới có tên là GTX 970 Turbo. Chiếc card đồ họa này sẽ cùng song hành với hai card GTX 970 khác của ASUS là GTX 970 Strix và GTX 970 DC Mini. Hãng điện tử Đài Loan đang thiếu một phiên bản GTX 970 sử dụng tản nhiệt lồng sóc và đó là lý do mà chiếc GTX 970 Turbo ra đời.


​
GTX 970 Turbo sử dụng bo mạch PCB ngắn khá giống với bản DC Mini nhưng nó sử dụng bộ tản nhiệt lồng sốc với heatsink lồng sóc được mạ nhôm và một miếng tản nhiệt base plate dẫn nhiệt cho chip nhớ và bộ cấp nguồn VRM và quạt làm mát sẽ đẩy luồng gió nóng ra trực tiếp khỏi thùng máy. ASUS đã ép xung sẵn cho GTX 970 Turbo với xung nhịp nhân GPU là 1088MHz và có thể tăng tốc lên 1228MHz. Nếu chiếc card này sử dụng bo mạch PCB tương tự như GTX 970 DC Mini thì nhiều khả năng nó chỉ cần một đầu cấp nguồn 8 pin để hoạt động. Tuy nhiên, nếu GTX 970 Turbo có bo mạch PCB được làm lại từ bản PCB gốc của NVIDIA (vốn được sử dụng và tinh chỉnh lại bởi các hãng như Zotac và Palit) thì nó sẽ có hai đầu cấp nguồn 6 pin. Các cổng xuất hình bao gồm 2 cổng DVI, 1 cổng HDMI 2.0 và 1 cổng Display Port 1.2.


_Nguồn: TechPowerUp_​

----------


## LinhNguyen

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*

Màu trắng á, ít thấy card nào màu trắng thế này

----------


## phongphongphong1992

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*

thiết kế đẹp đó .................

----------


## seluoncocach

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*

cái này dân mạng gọi là gì quên mất rồi ta

----------


## haido92

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*




> cái này dân mạng gọi là gì quên mất rồi ta


"lồng sóc" nhá há há là chì thiết kế của nó đấy

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*




> "lồng sóc" nhá há há là chì thiết kế của nó đấy


lồng soc là tên của tản nhiệt đó má, không biết mà cứ phán bừa

----------


## vietthuongmusic

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*

hình như mấy quạt lồng sóc ồn lắm phải không ta

----------


## khamnamkhoa

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*




> hình như mấy quạt lồng sóc ồn lắm phải không ta


theo nguyên tắc của quạt lồng sóc thì phải kín khí mới tạo được các luồng gió đẩy khi nóng ra sau card(chổ cắm dây vga ấy). Tính ra với cơ chế này khi bạn sli đa vga thì hiệu quả hơn so với custom fan của các hãng.

----------


## kulu193

*Trả lời: Geforce GTX 970 đầu tiên với thiết kế quạt lồng sóc của ASUS*

thiết kế thế này về VN chắc là không khả thi lắm đâu

----------

